# Suche Acer Aspire Predator G7700 Gehäuse



## serienonkel (14. Dezember 2011)

*Suche Acer Aspire Predator G7700 Gehäuse*

Hallo Leute ich möchte mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen aber finde nirgendswo ein Angebot dafür.

Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen?

Es geht wie im Titel schon beschrieben um das Gehäuse des Acer Aspire G7700.
Farbe wäre mir fast egal (darf nur kein Rosa oder Grün sei).

Falls es doch jemanden gibt der weis woher man dieses beziehen kann wäre ich über eine Antwort mit Link sehr sehr erfreut.

MFG

Serienonkel

Hier mal ein Link des Gehäuses in Orange : http://www7.pic-upload.de/23.03.11/faw1pk2fxek.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Das kriegst Du nicht einzeln, weil das Acer das extra für seine Komplett-PCs herstellt und verkauft. Du könntest also höchstens Kleinanzeigen druchgrasen, ob vlt einer zufällig so einen Acer-PC hat und sich dafür ein anderes normales Gehäuse holen will, oder halt direkt bei Acer mal anfragen, ob man es auch einzeln bekommen kann.


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2011)

Auf Kostenlose Kleinanzeigen, Immobilien, Gebrauchtwagen, Jobs - willhaben.at ist grad ein kompletter Predator G7700 für 500€ gelistet.
Vlt. lässt der derzeitige Besitzer mit sich handeln, oder du verkaufst die überflüssigen Komponenten extra.


edit: Ach so, gibt's eh auch einzeln auf eBay.


----------



## serienonkel (15. Dezember 2011)

svd schrieb:


> edit: Ach so, gibt's eh auch einzeln auf eBay.


 
Leider habe ich bei Ebay kein Gehäuse dieser Art gefunden.Auch schon Acer angeschrieben aber leider noch keine Antwort.

Weiß vielleicht jemand den Hersteller des Gehäuses? Glaube ja nicht das es von Acer selbst ist.


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2011)

Oh, hab ich mich verschaut?

Hier sind doch 2 G7700 (hier und hier), oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Doch, das ist von Acer selbst. Die werden zwar evlt. ein Subunternehmen haben, das dann zB auch deren Notebookgehäuse produziert, aber selbst wenn Du das kennen würdest: die dürften garantiert nicht diese Gehäuse an Privatleute verkaufen. Das wird vertraglich so geregelt sein, dass die ausschließlich FÜR Acer produzieren dürfen - wenn die nämlich "öffentlich" die Acer-Gehäuse verkaufen und damit dann Geld verdienen würden, wäre das eine Verletzung von Lizenz/Patentrecht, AUSSER Acer würde das offiziell erlauben - dann aber würde man die Gehäuse auch sicher in vielen Shops finden, und Acer würde die wohl auch unter dem eigenen Namen anbieten.  

zB Sony stellt ja auch Akkus für Apple her, darf die aber nicht selber als Sony auf dem Markt anbieten.

Grad das Design kann ja auch EIN Kaufgrund für die Acer-PCs sein, daher will Acer sicher auch nicht unbedingt diese Gehäuse dann einzeln auf dem Markt so einfach anbieten.


----------



## th_h_hexley (16. Dezember 2011)

Hast du dich übrigens informiert, ob das Gehäuse dem gängigen Standard entspricht. Ich habe auch schon Komplettsysteme gesehen, bei denen das Mainboard eine Spezialanfertigung war und man deshalb nicht jedes beliebige Board in den Tower einbauen konnte.


----------

